
How to be anonymous when using Bitcoin – 7 Steps - wealthyroads
https://thebitcoinchain.com/how-to-be-anonymous-when-using-bitcoin-7-steps/
======
__blockcipher__
Step 0: Use XMR (Monero) instead of Bitcoin.

I don’t pretend to fully understand the math behind ring signatures, but it
stands to reason that privacy/anonymity/fungibility need to be woven into the
design of a cryptocurrency from the beginning (like Monero) as opposed to
tacked on afterwards (like Bitcoin)

